# Cómo hacer un contador Johnson.



## dimmer (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola a todos! Ando haciendo un semaforo y uno de los integrados que estoy usando es un CD4017, sucede que tengo problemas con él y no me hace el cambio a la otra salida.
Entonces ya ni idea de como hacer que funcione, estoy pensando hacer el contador Johnson yo mismo con flip flop tipo D, alguien tiene idea de cómo hacer un contador Johnson que funcione igual que éste integrado?, sólo usaría 3 o 4 flip flops. Gracias! Ojalá puedan ayudarme =]


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 1, 2007)

Postea ek diagrama.
necesitas el 4017 y algo que haga pulsos como un 555 o un led intermitente.

Puede que no este activado, la 13 o la 15
http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4017.html

Utiliza la pat.15 para los pasos que sobran.

Utiliza diodos para repetir secuencias.


----------



## dimmer (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola de nuevo!
Fijate, estoy utilizando el 555 también, pero hay un detalle. estoy trabajando con tecnologías TTL y CMOS, no se porqué, pero puede ser que eso me esté generando algún tipo de problema en el 4017, ya que es tecnología Cmos. tu crees que pueda pasar eso? Estuve investigando sobre el integrado y llegue a ver la existencia de uno similar que es el 74HCT4017, decía que era tecnologia TTL, cosa que  encontré muy rara porque el HC es de tecnología Cmos , bueno en Wikipedia me topé con ésto:

# TTL-HC (high speed C-MOS) : Realmente no se trata de tecnología TTL bipolar sino CMOS
# TTL-HCT (high speed C-MOS) : Serie HC dotada de niveles lógicos compatibles con TTL

Creen que ésto puede ayudar?
Gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 1, 2007)

No suele dar problemas la CMOS-TTL, lo alimentas todo a 5V y listos.

Que es TTL?, el 555 no lo es.

Existan varios integrados cmos con tecnologia HC y HCT, es como el 555 fueron un buen acierto en el diseño y los adaptaron para correr mas y funcionar con una tecnologia mas avanzada como la HCT, por ejemplo el 74hct4066, 74hct4040.

revisa el circuito, que el 555 oscile y de los pulsos, que el 4017 tenga el reset a nivel bajo y el enable tambien.


Si solo utilizas cmos podras alimentar todo el circuito desde 3-12V sin ningun regulador, eso es interesante porque te ahorras piezas.


----------



## dimmer (Nov 2, 2007)

Tienes razón, no hay problema con eso !
Ya logré que el 4017 cambiara las salidas, el problema era que tenía el CP1 en high siempre y por eso no hacía el cambio, ahora lo que necesito es que  el 4017 cuente en combinación con el 74ls192 y cambie la salida cuando el 192 acabe la cuenta, no logro que estén combinados, alguien sabe cómo debo hacerlo?

Sucede que estoy usando ese contador Johnson en mi proyecto de digital, y tengo problemas con él, necesito que haga la cuenta con el contador bcd 74ls192 y cambie de salida cuando éste termine la cuenta, pero ni idea de como hacerlo, ojalá me puedan ayudar! Gracias de antemano!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tienes la salida carry (pat12) del 74192 , se activa al final de la cuenta, creo que es lo que pides

Cordialmente te saludo, ya nos comentaras.


----------



## dimmer (Nov 2, 2007)

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## electron10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Necesito un contador Jhonson  y estoy usando el 4017 pero necesito que prenda el 1er led, se quede prendido y a continuacion prenda el segundo y asi asta completar el ciclo y vuelva a empezar. 

Y no que prenda el 1er led, luego que se apague y se prenda y asi.

Algo como en este video YouTube - Contador Johnson

Como hago para que retenga el bit y no se ponga a cero?


Gracias


----------



## jesus alexis (Jun 3, 2010)

olas amios aqui les dejo un circuito simple del johnson que lo acabo de hacer no es naa dificil solo se tiene que tomar en cuenta el reloj (pin 14) el abilitador (pin 13) que por sierto esta activo en bajo (a tierra)  el acarreo o carry out (pin 12)que genera un pulso de reloj al terminar de contar y  el master reset (pin 15) que tambien se manda a tierra 
i si deseas resetearlo en el numero k desees por ejemplo quieres que  de las 10 salidas que  se tiene solo se cuenten 4 (Qo, Q1,Q2, Q3)  lo mandas la salida Q5 a el pin 15 pa k reseteee i naa mas yo lo e hecho con un pulsador en vez de reloj k es lo mismo te dejo el circuito esta en proteus suerte  
salu2


----------

